# Archers With Hoyt Excel Risers and Hunting-Style Rigs: How Has It Worked For You?



## oldnewby (Oct 13, 2015)

I could really use some real-world information to help me decide what to do. For those who have bought an Excel riser and fitted it with limbs and other gear suitable for hunting, what sort of rig do you have, exactly, what weight bow with those limbs, and how has it worked out for you ? Are you happy with the bow?


----------



## Basstar (Aug 9, 2008)

I can't help you with the hunting aspect but do have the Excel riser and Axiom limbs for fun, practice, form and muscle memory building, etc., and could not be happier.

As a confession I strongly considered buying a less expensive bow for this use as I am somewhat frugal, and in retrospect am glad I went with this setup. 

Hopefully you will get some feedback from folks with the hunting rigs per your request.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I had one that I hunted with for a year or two. They work great - a 21" Excel w/ shorts makes a 62" bow that is very adjustable and a sweet shooting rig. I now have a Dorado for my dedicated hunting/outdoor rig and a 23" Excel w/ 30# long limbs that I shoot indoors with.


----------



## oldnewby (Oct 13, 2015)

Centershot: Thanks much. Two questions : (1) Did you use an elevated rest or plunger with the Excels ? And (2) did you like the Dorado better for hunting, for some reason?


----------



## spookinelk (Feb 10, 2013)

I hunt with a 23" and 45# medium TT carbon/ wood limbs for a 66" bow , with the bolts cranked down it pulls 50#@29". I have taken my last two elk with the excel and plan to keep hunting with it even though I have more expensive bows. Mine is outfitted with a NAP Centerest and a Selway slip on. I even traded for a 21" riser to use as my backup. IMHO it's as good as anything out there for under a grand.


----------



## Bbastos (May 26, 2013)

I don't hunt with my Excel, I primarily shoot 3D and Field with it. The only gripe I have with it is that it is a little top heavy(like most oly style risers). I shoot with a relaxed grip, so without a stab it will tip backwards and hit me on the head. Adding a stab with some weight really helps with the tipping issue, if you get a stab that has dampener it really kills a lot of the vibration. 

This is my setup right now 21" Excel 34# Older W&W Winact limbs about 37# OTF


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

I have used many different combinations on my Excels, including NAP flipper, Terry T3, and Spigarelli ZT. I finally landed on the Cartel Hunter as the best for me. I have also used the TradTech shorty plunger but have landed on the AAE Master. The shorty wore out quickly and was not very smooth. I put a quiver detach on the sight mount holes and that makes a good hunting rig. Given the flexibility of the Excel, I do not know why folks would pay more for the Dorado and get less.

For balance and additional mass, you can put an X-Spot weight in the stabilizer hole. A 12oz weight improves the balance quite a bit. You can also use a wrist sling to prevent stop the roll-back.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

oldnewby said:


> Centershot: Thanks much. Two questions : (1) Did you use an elevated rest or plunger with the Excels ? And (2) did you like the Dorado better for hunting, for some reason?


I used an elevated rest - the NAP Centerest. Worked great, easy to tune, durable, accurate, quiet - what's not to like? 

I traded a bow for my Dorado about 3 years ago and it has just been one of those bows that works for me. Not sure what it is but I can shoot that bow as good or better than any I have ever owned............so I just go with it.


----------



## oldnewby (Oct 13, 2015)

People are saying that they like the Excel, but I am hearing a lot about vibration, and the need for stabilizers to control it. Are these risers just too light with hunting - weight bows? Should people be stepping up to heavier risers such as the Tradtech Titan III instead?


----------



## marc weier (May 26, 2009)

I had one but didn't like it. It felt lively to me and I much prefer my Titans. I wish it would have worked out because I really liked the grip.


----------



## spookinelk (Feb 10, 2013)

I would say the Excel is a little better with a small stabilizer, but it's pretty shootable without one. The thing that really settles mine down and kills any hint of vibration is a selway slip on quiver full of arrows, for me it works better than the 12 oz. X-Spot weight that Lancaster sent with the bow. I do have a set of TT 60# mediums and the riser does not especially like those unless I'm shooting 700+ grain arrows.


----------



## Darryl Longbow (Apr 11, 2003)

I have the excel and a titan used both with tt black max limbs. The excel is ok but the titan is superb but is quite a bit more expensive. It is also pretty heavy if you walk a lot like I do.Used a new K mag this year and loved it for the ease of carry. It did just fine on a nice doe opening day.


----------



## oldnewby (Oct 13, 2015)

If I can't afford the Titan riser, and go with an Excel, it sounds as if using one of those very short hunting stabilizers might be useful to kill vibration, such as this 5" 7.6-ounce Axion stabilizer: http://www.lancasterarchery.com/axion-5-black-fit-stabilizer.html . Has anyone used something like that for an Excel, for hunting?


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Target risers are designed to balance and have proper mass weight with a stabilizer so, if shooting barebow, a weight is used instead. An alternative is the barebow specific risers, like Titan, Spigarelli BB / Club 650, Best Moon, Stollid Bull, Greenhorn Sirius, etc. The flexibility of an ILF target riser is great in that it can support any accessories you may want. The Dorado is essentially an Excel in Blackout with the accessory mounts removed and the shelf rounded and moved over for shooting off the shelf instead of using a rest.

Some use a short hunting stab on a target riser food barebow, but that is only legal in NFAA barebow (12" and less).


----------



## dsheffey (Jul 20, 2007)

I hunt with an excel riser. I use a NAP center flipper. Last year I had long 38# Samick carbon wood limbs on it and shot a 450 grain arrow. 4 blade muzzy went through a little spike so fast he never new it. Right now I'm shooting Dryad epic limbs, Med 50#. I draw 31.5" so they are upper 50s for me. LOVE the grip on the excel. I guess that's the reason I keep going back to it because I don't really like the look of a riser without limb pockets. If I could just get that grip on my Morrison riser I'd be happy happy but until then I'll be hunting with the excel. I don't have vibration problems but I do shoot with a boa quiver strapped on it.

For the money I think you'd be hard to beat the excel.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

j.conner said:


> ...The Dorado is essentially an Excel in Blackout with the accessory mounts removed and the shelf rounded and moved over for shooting off the shelf instead of using a rest...


To my notion the Dorado, which does have a stabilizer bushing and AMO sight/quiver holes, is faaaaaar superior to the Excel.


----------



## Dave MP (Dec 9, 2010)

My hunting bow is a 21" Excel riser with Black Max 50# short limbs and a 8oz X-spot weight in the stab bushing. I'm very satisfied with this outfit. 62" is not too long and it shoots great. It's quiet with no noticeable vibration.......Dave


----------



## Bamacrazy (Dec 20, 2005)

Dave MP said:


> My hunting bow is a 21" Excel riser with Black Max 50# short limbs and a 8oz X-spot weight in the stab bushing. I'm very satisfied with this outfit. 62" is not too long and it shoots great. It's quiet with no noticeable vibration.......Dave


Ditto! Only difference is I shoot mediums with no added weight and a NAP Centerrest Flipper.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

oldnewby said:


> People are saying that they like the Excel, but I am hearing a lot about vibration, and the need for stabilizers to control it. Are these risers just too light with hunting - weight bows? Should people be stepping up to heavier risers such as the Tradtech Titan III instead?


That complaint is pretty easily fixed with a bolt and some washers...

Want to get fancy and vibration dampen things, throw in some hole-sawed hockey pucks!









I made a shelf plate for my wife's.

She'll eventually hunt with hers, but hasn't yet.


----------



## badshotdb (Jan 6, 2011)

I had an Excel and a Dorado and liked both. As others have said the excel does have a little after shot buzz but it did not bother me. Some people like the Excel grip but prefer the Dorado low wrist. If I had to choose one it would be the Dorado.


----------



## 4t5 (Dec 18, 2010)

Excel risers are not good for hunting, and should be sent to me (postage paid) for proper disposal.


----------



## KarlRoberts (Nov 16, 2015)

Back in the summer I purchased an Excel 21" riser with TradTech Black Max Carbon medium 45# limbs. Bought it for target, hunting and stumps. 3D is in my future, too. 
It replaced my Samick Sage 45#. I actually loved the Sage. Fantastic bow. I just had to have something even better, though!
I put a NAP Centerest on the Excel and after tuning the bow I get VERY good groups for a relative beginner. Groups are better than my Sage, but I think that is because I took the time to tune everything with the Excel. I don't find the vibration to be excessive, but I don't have a lot of experience with many bows. YMMV. 

Squirrels fear me, but I've not yet unleashed it on Whitetails. I have a Nitrum Turbo for that. (Arguably better tool for the job. Faster, quieter, smaller). Once I stick a deer with the Nitrum, I will try my luck with the recurve. 

I also like the fact that I can shoot stumps or my Rinehart 18:1 all day with the recurve without too much sweat, unlike my 67# Nitrum. It buries too deeply. Extraction is a pain. 

Personally, I find the recurve more fun and mentally engaging than a compound, but both have their place. For a two hour walk in the woods I'll always grab the Excel. 

You'll like an Excel. I LOVE mine!


----------



## oldnewby (Oct 13, 2015)

It's a light riser. Do you experience much vibration or shock at the higher hunting weights?


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

The excel riser is an excellent option due to its price. Any short comings can be overcome. Hoyt makes very good risers. Another similar option would be the 21" SF riser. 

All that said I prefer heavier risers, I really like the bernardini cobra. 

Barney- there's something not quite right with that $4 stab on your $1500 bow [emoji16]


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

guyver said:


> Barney- there's something not quite right with that $4 stab on your $1500 bow [emoji16]


'Not quite right' is kind of my thing


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

dsheffey said:


> I hunt with an excel riser. I use a NAP center flipper. Last year I had long 38# Samick carbon wood limbs on it and shot a 450 grain arrow. 4 blade muzzy went through a little spike so fast he never new it.


This is close to what I am planning on using this fall. 40# long limbs, and I have a 31.5" DL too. Arrow will probably be around 500 gr, with a Helix as the business end.


----------

